
Google to Remove Chrome “Close Other Tabs” and “Close Tabs to the Right” Options - Oatseller
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-to-remove-chrome-close-other-tabs-andamp-close-tabs-to-the-right-options/
======
pdog
_> This is 6% of actions taken in a menu that is triggered very rarely (I
forget the stats, we went over them in the mute/unmute discussion, but it's
like 2% of users). So your 0.1% figure is actually pretty close," said another
Chrome developer._

These Google engineers are short-sighted. People who use the "Close other
tabs" and "Close tabs to the right" options are also much more likely to
disable sending usage statistics to Google (which is why its usage appears to
be so low).

~~~
Oatseller
Agreed. I use those features multiple times per day, along with "bookmark all
tabs" which shows even lower usage so they'll probably do away with that
feature as well.

Like you, I imagine most who use those features are using chromium and not
sending those stats to Google.

